# My "old" flounder boat



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Just kidding, has anyone considered the effects of corrects-it on our bottom dwelling friends? Would like some honest answers.

Thanks,
spike


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> corrects-it


 ?

I'm guessing that is what the name of the oil dispersant is?

I can't answer your question.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

corexit.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes the dispersant BP is using. I heard this is what they are doing to get rid of the oil in the bay system. Spraying it on at night. Notice the Carolina Skiffs at PNS shipyard with the large tanks in front of their consoles. Sure would like to know what those tanks are for?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Those tanks are oil skimmers. they have a skimmer with a pump hooked to them. they were at the sportsmans marina when i was in the VOO program and i checked them out, they have this little yellow pool vacuum looking thing they drop over in the water to suck up the oil. They arent spraying with those.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't know if the oil or dispersent had anything to do with it, but there's more flounders in the upper waters right now than I've seen in 10 years. I've limited out in less than two hours 10 trips in a row (one night in 30 minutes) and the commercial guys are killing them.


----------

